# brake pads



## racinsentra (Mar 20, 2005)

When I first got my sentra (beginning of Jan) I didn't know how to drive a straight, and I would always leave my emergancy brake on and start going a little bit but then I would take it off. And the other day I was parked on a hill and my e brake wouldn't stop it from rolling, so I had to put it in gear to keep it from rolling. Should I get new brake pads (like high performance or something)?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Is your e brake loose?


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

racinsentra said:


> When I first got my sentra (beginning of Jan) I didn't know how to drive a straight, and I would always leave my emergancy brake on and start going a little bit but then I would take it off. And the other day I was parked on a hill and my e brake wouldn't stop it from rolling, so I had to put it in gear to keep it from rolling. Should I get new brake pads (like high performance or something)?


There is an adjuster nut for the emergency brake cable inside the center console (right under the e-brake handle). Unscrew and remove the center console, and try tightening that nut a little.


----------

